# Garmin YUS043R High Res Chip



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

All it is the the same G2 imagery processed to one level better clarity. So what you get is a little clearer horrible dark dated imagery. I looked at it in detail recently at a show and had a detailed discussion about it with a Garmin Rep. 

They remain at a loss to explain why their maps remain the worst of the worst for inshore boaters and when shown how bad it really is on accuracy and detail, they really have no answer. Even their new hi res everglades chip that was just released has none of the updated ENP rules for running showing the poll and troll areas and new gates and none of the 100s of park markers are shown. They try to cover it up by making the bad charts look pretty and for those that don't know any better they buy into the sharp marketing presentation and pretty screen shots of the map but then find out on the water what a disaster it really is. No one likes it when their fancy looking map that looks so professional shows them on land when they are really floating in 4' of water.


----------

